
Ask HN: Does anyone find LinkedIn useful? - nnd
I have mixed feeling about using LinkedIn.<p>A few times I was contacted by recruiters from Apple and Google who found my profile, but mostly I just get InMail spam from people trying to sell their consulting services or 3rd party requiters.<p>I&#x27;ve also had pretty low conversion rate sending inMail to well-targeted people when I was trying to organize a conference?<p>Personally, I find maintaining a LinkedIn profile to be too much of a hassle with little benefits.<p>Does anyone have a success story to share?
======
andrew-lucker
2500 connections. I don't even try to actively use LinkedIn, but I get some
referrals and short-term contracts through the grapevine. Not sure if this is
just _my_ network, or if anyone can find use from sheer number of loose
connections.

~~~
nnd
I’ve been using it for about 5 years now, and barely have 400. Half of these
connections are people I never met trying to sell me something.

------
sky_projektor
I got two small gigs & had about 150 connections, all or most of them people
whom I personally knew. But none, I felt did anything useful professionally,
apart aniversary wishing at office jobs. Linkedin might be useful someday in
the future as 'remote' is picking up, but I do not like spending time there &
hence closed my linkedin account & chose a lighter online CV which do not spam
me with unwanted group postings. And I also feel that post linkedin I am
taking less advise of experts, which in some way is boosting my morale!

------
Powerofmene
I know very few of the people in my connections or they are so distantly
removed from what I do that the connection is of no use at least
professionally.

I can't honestly say I have even opened LinkedIn in the past year so I would
have to say it is of no value to me. Initially, spam overloaded my email and
InBox so I never really attempted to use it as it was initially intended
because of the spam.

I did meet a few people I otherwise would not have because of searching
profiles of people who were speaking at conferences I was attending but
otherwise I have not used it to any real benefit.

------
vfulco
I don't actively market with it, meaning don't go out of my way to find
clients through it. I do post pieces from time to time and people find me from
around the world for resume editing, and LinkedIn Profile enhancements
although I run a firm in Shanghai, China. Besides their own job seeking
efforts, numerous clients who I previously worked with, have been approached
by third parties for interesting opportunities.

Vince Fulco, CFA, CAIA vfulco[@]weisisheng.cn

------
newphoenix
You should not have mixed feeling about LinkedIn it is a waste of time. 90% of
my connection i don't know, but people sending me a connection request i
accept for the fun of it.

